# Fool's girls!!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Of course since I was out taking pics of Fool's udder...I took some of her girls, too! :greengrin: They are 5 days old now...

Together:
























Fool's girl #1:








(sorry about cutting her head off..but it's a good body pic)
















Fool's girl #2(she isn't as photogenic as her sis):


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, they are just adorable!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just the cutest things!!!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So cute! I'm in love.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how sweet....awwwwww.....  :greengrin:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

They are SO adorable!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!! I will be most likely keeping one...especially since Fool's udder is turning out so well. :drool: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome...it will be a hard choice....... they are so cute... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Pretty, pretty!! :wahoo: on being pleased with the udder!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! I just love going out there and holding them...they're so cute I want to squish them!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just look at those ears. HOW DARN CUTE IS THAT? :leap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

JACQUE! The little brown one is sold to me!!! haha, she is sooo adorable!
I'm going to have to add you on facebook and bug you about her like I do to Sarah and her lil doe Katrina XD


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Well...I will be selling one of them! :ROFL:


----------

